# Snoop Dogg: Rapper’s gospel album breaks records – pulse.ng – Nigeria’s entertainment &...



## ese (Mar 29, 2018)

Snoop Dogg’s newly released gospel album is already breaking records.

The rapper’s 32-track album titled, ‘Snoop Dogg Presents Bible of Love,’ was released on Friday, March 16, 2018. Surprisingly, …






via pulse.ng https://ift.tt/2J205yV

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

